# Mortal Kombat Legacy



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Anyone on temp following this webseries?? It's damn great IMO and the latest Episode of Raiden was the best according to me.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's awesome!


----------



## Icealote (May 19, 2011)

It's great so far but I'm despising the idiotic comments under them saying the girls should have this and that etc... gosh lol
I must admit that raiden episode was well done!


----------



## Ikki (May 19, 2011)

I watch it but don't like it that much.

The first three episodes were okay.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Yep majority of the people said "Raidens Epi was best in the series so far"


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 19, 2011)

I think this series is great, I watch it every Tuesday! I want to see Ermac.


----------



## Nebz (May 19, 2011)

I personally loved the Johnny Cage episode. The Raiden episode was pretty dope though. I can't wait to see what's next!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Well I read in the Epi 6 Raiden review @ IGN, and it clearly stated "With 3 Episodes left in the series, fans will be really happy to see Scorpion and Sub-Zero in the coming weeks"

I thought it was a 12-Epi series?? They shortened it?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 19, 2011)

I think that the Raiden one is the best too



Spoiler



getting lobotomized *twice* and still living is amazing


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> I think that the Raiden one is the best too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so it's some kind of a mental patient thing, just wiki'd it, but what's the point of doing it? I mean what's the purpose??


----------



## Ethevion (May 19, 2011)

Love the series, especially the Johnny Cage one.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 20, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if I should spoiler this or not but I will do so anyway:



Spoiler



When Raiden entered Earth, he landed on a psychiatric ward, claiming to be the "thunder god". The guys at the ward took him in and observed him for three months with no signs of change. They tried to lobotomize him since they think he was crazy but it didn't work. They did it again and still nothing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah that I know, but what's the general purpose of Lobotomizing? I mean does it fix the persons brain so that he doesn't do retarded things??


----------

